#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-08-15
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> morning.
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> yawwn, g'mawnin'
<JonathanD> hey rmg51, InHisName
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<TheEvilPhoenix> And good bacon to you as well
<TheEvilPhoenix> now speaking of bacon
<TheEvilPhoenix> i'm going to make some
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba: if you ever watched Charlotte's Web ( or read it) did you root for the SmokeHouse ? or Wilbur ?
<SamuraiAlba> SmokeHouse
<InHisName> In case you missed the book or movie, the Pig (Wilbur) won.  Smokehouse - 0    --- the most interesting one was a spider that could spell (copy) english words.
<Joe_CoT> I rooted for the spider, she was hot
<Joe_CoT> I was so sad when she died
<InHisName> me 2
<rhpot1991> spoilers
<n2diy>  I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10, and i lost some of my system sounds. Thunderbird doesn't beep, or play a .wav when I receive e-mail, xchat-gnome doesn't beep when someone uses my nick, but korganizer's calendar alarm beep works, and I can play .wav files when I double click them, ideas?
<InHisName> Wierd, I lost all of my sounds and had to reinstall my drivers each upgrade.
<JonathanD> firefox is going insane.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-08-16
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> howdy rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> whats up?
<rmg51> me
<rmg51> just reading the paper
<JonathanD> looks to not be raining.
<JonathanD> \o/
<rmg51> give it time
<rmg51> it's supposed to
<InHisName> uggh, more rain agan ?
<JonathanD> I just want to get out and run before it does.
<rmg51> stop typing start running :-/
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<JonathanD> back
<JonathanD> hi SamuraiAlba
<SamuraiAlba> hiyahiya
<SamuraiAlba> Wassup?
<JonathanD> not a thing
<JonathanD> just back from running
<SamuraiAlba> trying to vompilr pyrit for OpenCL
<SamuraiAlba> Says cl.h missing...
<SamuraiAlba> *compile
<SamuraiAlba> not Vompilr
<SamuraiAlba> wth?
<SamuraiAlba> And last night I dreamt my laptop was in Russian...
<JonathanD> awesome.
<SamuraiAlba> I can do 3k pairwise Master Keys per sec on my pc with standard Pyrit under Ubuntu 11.04 using CPU
<SamuraiAlba> 8 cores FTW
<JonathanD> I had to find my way around someones dutch install once.
<SamuraiAlba> how did that go?
<JonathanD> I fixed the problem.
<JonathanD> Shame he was a jerk.
<JonathanD> there is a 12 foot by 7 foot by 9 foot "noahs ark" on craigslist.
<JonathanD> Lets make it seaworthy!
<InHisName> so, JonathanD are they trying sell it or float it ?
<JonathanD> InHisName: it's free.
<JonathanD> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/zip/2548983211.html
<InHisName> Looks like a kiddy play craft.  Something you'd find at please touch museum.
<JonathanD> I think we should "fisish" it and make it seaworthy.
<n2diy>  I think I've screwed up my system by transferring files between this box and my backup box. My system sounds are messed up, and I think it is because this box is loading modules that the test box is using? Is there a way to test this by editing a file somewhere?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-08-17
<ChatUserbob> Hello
<ChatUserbob> I wish they made linux for my device
<ChatUserbob> anyone around??
<ChatUserbob> hello????
<ChatUserbob> pleasEeee
<ChatUserbob> fuck
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<rmg51> looks like someone has to stay up all night to catch the very early questions :P
<JonathanD> Seems so.
<rmg51> just because their up early doesn't mean everyone else is
<rmg51> they just can't wait
<JonathanD> hah :P
<rmg51> used to be andrew never slept
<JonathanD> clearly he's slacking.
<rmg51> and still no PennBot :-/
<JonathanD> jogging time.
<rmg51> breakfast time
<jedijf> http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2011/USA/PA/Philadelphia/PACS
<JonathanD> gonna be late for work :/
 * InHisName Yawns and wonders if it is time to say good morning yet or not.
<JonathanD> Morning v2
<teddy-dbear> morning v1 :-D
<Sadin> Guys :D my ubuntu merchandise came and my CDs :)
<Sadin> http://www.flickr.com/photos/66486483@N07/with/6053065688/
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<SamuraiAlba> Just spent 2300US on classes >.<
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<SamuraiAlba> Ok.  On my HP DV6-6170US 2.0Ghz Core i7 lappy, I have Intel HD video, and an AMD Radeon 6670.  When I install the latest catalyst drivers and reboot, I only get a bash prompt and when running Startx, I get "No suitable display device"  any ideas?
<rhpot1991> SamuraiAlba: all I got is get something with nvidia :)
 * rhpot1991 stopped running ATI years ago after an 18 month old bug made it unusable for mythtv
<SamuraiAlba> This is a 975.00 lappy used for college.  I cant exactly rip the vid card out
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba: maybe a diff driver if any can be found ?
<SamuraiAlba> Tried.  Every AMD closed driver does it.
<SamuraiAlba> And I need the CLOSED AMD drive and Steam SDK for my Gcc stuff I compile like Pyrit
<SamuraiAlba> *for the
<InHisName> didja google AMD + model name + linux to see what you can discover.  Maybe a forum writer had same problem and got a solution ?
<SamuraiAlba> googled a bit.
<SamuraiAlba> Was not fun
<SamuraiAlba> no solution found, and no WAY to disable INTEL HD in bios >.<
<InHisName> bummer,  install VBOX in windows and run ubuntu from there.
<SamuraiAlba> then Pyrit has MAJOR issues :(
<TheEvilPhoenix> then go get a system without an AMD card :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> you can get a desktop for cheap nowadays :P
<SamuraiAlba> But, I cant use a desktop for penetration testing :)
<SamuraiAlba> Whole purpose of the lappy :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> so get a new cheap ass laptop?
<TheEvilPhoenix> you can get a half-baked laptop for like $500
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> WITHOUT AMD/ATI cards :P
<SamuraiAlba> Cheap wouldnt work.  Decent GPU for GPGPU computing apps... ;)
<TheEvilPhoenix> then you're SOL
<TheEvilPhoenix> and you should burn your computers while you're at it :P
<jedijf> http://click.email.thinkgeek.com/?qs=8f3c71bcf713d31edf3da0501fcc4a2d94f15161578b8286c3f3a1792e926b2c
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-08-18
<andrew> rmg51: Morning
<InHisName> Morning ? or Good night !!!
<rmg51> morning
<JonathanD> mornin
<rmg51> o/
<SamuraiEire> Good bacon to all!
<teddy-dbear> did you forget how to spell your nick or did you move?
<SamruaiAlba> Alba is Socts Gealic for Scotland
<SamruaiAlba> It turns out...
<SamruaiAlba> I had to reinstall Ubuntu AGAIN
<SamruaiAlba> Every time I install the latest AMD Catalyst drivers, on Reboot it says "no screens found" and I'm at a prompt
<TheEvilPhoenix> </boom>
<rmg51> where is PennBot when you need him?
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<rmg51> http://www.sadtrombone.com/
<JonathanD> 73
<teddy-dbear> 74
<teddy-dbear> :-D
<rmg51> Teddy can be a little slow with some jokes ;-)
<SamruaiAlba> guess I'll have to wait till the next LUG to find out the issue with this laptop and Catalyst drivers.  LOL
<rhpot1991> SamruaiAlba: you may be SoL with the bios screwing you
<rhpot1991> on my laptop I have dual nvidia
<rhpot1991> and in windows you can choose which gpu to use
<rhpot1991> in linux it used the main one, which just happens to be the more powerful one, so I'm ok with that
<rhpot1991> but I can't disable them in the bios
<SamruaiAlba> It is a conflict with the Intel HD 3000... :'(
<SamruaiAlba> And I called HP
<TheEvilPhoenix> because your computer fucking hates you
<SamruaiAlba> They said UBUNTU runs fine
<SamruaiAlba> WITH THE INTEL
<TheEvilPhoenix> oops
<TheEvilPhoenix> crap
<TheEvilPhoenix> i should stay off the inet after drinking a shot of whiskey :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> anyways, that's true
<TheEvilPhoenix> the Intel works fine on Ubuntu
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<SamruaiAlba> I need the 6670 with the STEAM SDK (OpenCL)
<TheEvilPhoenix> windows?
<TheEvilPhoenix> ;P
<SamruaiAlba> Pyrit wont compile and run under windows
<TheEvilPhoenix> then imo, you're SOL
<SamruaiAlba> And I already tinkered...
<SamruaiAlba> bye warranty
<TheEvilPhoenix> go back to HP, hand them the computer, and tell them to shove it :P
<SamruaiAlba> I'm gonna try one more time, then head to CHLUG or PLUG next meeting see if I can pick a brain IRL
 * SamruaiAlba gets tongs
<Sadin> yay i got my Drum teacher to switch to Ubuntu :)
<jedijf> woot projector has arrived...time to play
<jedijf> pleia2: i do need wp registration - email me you know where (i hope) jedijf at myfisher dot org
<jedijf> ubuntupennsylvania.org
<pleia2> k, doing so now
<pleia2> username jedijf? jfisher?
<jedijf> jedijf
<jedijf> don't confuse me
<jedijf> you hve lyz usernames? and if so, don't you wish they were pleia2's now?
<pleia2> yes :)
<pleia2> jedijf: you should receive an email from the wordpress install w/ password
<jedijf> k thanks..want to post sfd info
<pleia2> \o/
<Sadin> anyone else ever used the WMFS window manager?
<rmg51> jedijf: are you done yet? :-/:P
<jedijf> rmg51: sorry, you just happen to be on most of my personal administriva lists
<jedijf> rmg51: hey, at least i don't email MALT anymore
<rmg51> what's one more email?
<rmg51> at least your not sending to Teddy as well
<rmg51> jedijf: any more?
<jedijf> well, i wanted to help the reprap world tour
<rmg51> will you send that last one again?
<rmg51> no clickable link:-/
<jedijf> to the pacs yahoo?
<jedijf> or ubu pa
<rmg51> pacslinux
<rmg51> the last one you sent
<jedijf> yahoo ok
<rmg51> looking forward to one more email :P
<jedijf> can i play with my projector now?
<jedijf> :p
<jedijf> it's a month early, but i want an *event* . new people, new faces, new minds
<rmg51> go play
<rmg51> that means no more emails :-D
<rmg51> better 8-)
<rmg51> now go play with your projector and stop the emails
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-08-19
<SamuraiAlba> how do i get to Brandywine street from Millville, NJ by bus?  LOL
<JonathanD> jedijf: I'll  be there.
<SamuraiAlba> need to solve this Ubuntu HP laptop issue
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey
<JonathanD> whats up?
<rmg51> us!
<knightzero> q!
<JonathanD> this morning is fun already.
<rmg51> how so?
<JonathanD> Everything is broken.
<knightzero> That sounds unplesant, depending on the definition of everything.
<JonathanD> some things are broken.
<knightzero> That's what I call progress, especially in only 13 minutes.
<rmg51> did you let jedijf play with your stuff?
<rmg51> he's very good at "learning" stuff :-D
<JonathanD> nothing is broken.
<knightzero> Success?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> we just discovered a leftover in our main app though.
<JonathanD> it apparently depends on a server it used to live on years ago. That server was down, app was flaking out.
<rmg51> k, then we can't blame jedijf :-/
<JonathanD> Why not?
 * jedijf has big shoulders
<rmg51> k, it's all jedijf fault ;-)
<teddy-dbear> everyone already knew that :-[
<InHisName> Good Morning everyone!
<jedijf> rmg51: sfd flyers: http://pacsnet.org/documents/1109_poster.pdf
<rmg51> I'll look when I get home
<rmg51> have to shut down now
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-08-20
<rmg51> Morning
<jasonbourne> sidewinder1> switching to there now...
<InHisName> morning rmg51
<InHisName> Where's JonathanD at ?  He's late.
<InHisName> Hmmm, no bacon greetings either!
<rmg51> o/
<jackson> o/
<rmg51> \o
<jackson> !weather 16001
<jackson> hmm
<jackson> http://google.com
<jackson> i forgot the un of the bot
<jackson> bot weather 16001
<andrew> jackson: The bot is in timeout until I get a chance to look things over. I've been busy recently.
<rmg51> andrew: wants to be the only bot in the channel;-)
<jackson> tks
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<jedijf> hive76 open house 2-5 stop by if you can 915 Spring Garden St. Suite 519, Philadelphia PA (Hive76 HQ) (map)
<SamuraiAlba> pick me up?
<jedijf> already at hive
<SamuraiAlba> poop
<SamuraiAlba> how is it going?
<InHisName> anyone try to order an HP touchpad today yet?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-08-21
<rmg51> Morning
<mikedep333> rmg51, morning
<mikedep333> I just ordered myself a $150 32GB HP touchpad
<rmg51> I still haven't thought up a good reason to buy a tablet
<rmg51> and... morning mikedep333
<mikedep333> rmg51, the touchpad is on a fire sale right now $100 (16GB) or $150 (32GB) because HP is basically abandoning it
<rmg51> what I need more is a backup generator
<mikedep333> and all of webOS (also running on their smartphones)
<mikedep333> so people are buying the touchpad under the assumption that android will be ported to it
<mikedep333> which is most likely going to happen
<mikedep333> since webOS releases their linux/GPL sources anyway
<mikedep333> rmg51, a backup generator?
<mikedep333> how often do you get power outages?
<mikedep333> where do you live?
<rmg51> power went out last night
<rmg51> for about 2 1/2 hours
<mikedep333> my 2 fraternity brothers run a web hosting/development business. they bought a generator so they could truthfully advertise nearly 100% uptime
<mikedep333> and they live in the NYC area
<rmg51> it doesn't go out that often
<mikedep333> I haven't experienced a single power outage since I moved to my new apt in the philly suburbs in January
<rmg51> we had one last week during the day
<rmg51> missed that one since I was at work
<mikedep333> rmg51, yeah
<rmg51> anyway....  I'm getting ready to go for my Sunday morning walk
<mikedep333> rmg51, ok, ttyl
<mikedep333> btw
<rmg51> already late :-/
<mikedep333> for my current purposes, my eee pad transformer is not a productivity system
<mikedep333> it's for playing with its tech & for entertainment
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<rmg51> 'bout time you got up ;-)
<rmg51> walk time
<rmg51> later
<SamuraiAlba> I, John O'Hara, hereby state and affirm my goals for my collegiate life.  1) Make the Presidents list for ALL semesters.  2) Attain membership in Phi Beta Kappa.  3)  Heck with my associates, bachelors,etc.  I want my Doctoroate.
<SamuraiAlba> :)
<SamuraiAlba> and 4)  Most importantly.  Good bacon to all!
<rmg51> this time it's all Comcasts fault
<TheEvilPhoenix> how so
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> comcast must just hate you
<rmg51> only one left is Comcast
<rmg51> or maybe it is JonathanD :-/
<rmg51> ok, is it JonathanD or Comcast
<rmg51> either way make it stop :P
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<InHisName> rmg51: you blame comcast for you lack of power ?
<rmg51> no, for the lost connections
<InHisName> You seem connected now ....
<rmg51> scrollup
<rmg51> too many disconnects
<erstazi> This is why FOSS needs to be *only* in election software: http://youtu.be/1thcO_olHas
<JonathanD> it's not me.
<rmg51> you always say that :-/
<andrew> and it always ends up being him
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-08-13
<CyberTails> Is jedijf awake?
<LordOfTime> probably not
<InHisName> JonathanD: Since I had to leave 30 minutes early before the grand prize drawing.  What was the grand prize ?   Since I had already won a door prize,  I figured my number was used up.
<waltman> InHisName: It was Twizzlers.
<waltman> Red flavored.
<waltman> Oh, and a $250 gift certificate to Think Geek.
<InHisName> The box was VERY nice.  I like my mini arduino better, if I spelled it right.
<InHisName> Oh now you remember, a gift cert.  Hah
<waltman> InHisName: I won one of those Teensy's, too. I've very excited to play with it.
<waltman> I'm
<jthan> HEY HEY HEY
 * LordOfTime puts jthan into /dev/sandbox
<jthan> not cool
<LordOfTime> its better than /dev/null though
<LordOfTime> strangely enough, that's getting full :/
<LordOfTime> must  be because of all the spam.
<jthan> Even worse.
<LordOfTime> which?
<LordOfTime> /dev/null?
<LordOfTime> or /dev/sandbox?
<jthan> No. Just all of the spam.
<LordOfTime> ah.  :P
<LordOfTime> > 2000 a day now :/
<jthan> Can't deal with it.
<LordOfTime> that's what /dev/null is for :P
 * LordOfTime puts jthan back in /dev/irc/freenode/#ubuntu-us-pa
<jthan> AWWW THAT'S NICE.
<jthan> I don't feel any different though.
<LordOfTime> jthan:  you'd feel lighter/heavier if you were in /dev/null || /dev/full
<LordOfTime> so... :P
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> your up early today
<JonathanD> Yeah, a bit.
<rmg51> you got me just as I was starting to read the paper
<JonathanD> I fell asleep pretty early last night.
<JonathanD> It was a busy weekend :)
<JonathanD> And we went swimming for 2+ hours yesterday, to top it off.
<JonathanD> Cars finally unpacked :)
<rmg51> mine isn't
<rmg51> I still have jedijf's Compaq laptops
<InHisName> I wake up early to be first and uggh, you two are already chatting it up !
<rmg51> your always late to the "party" :-D
<JonathanD> Hi InHisName
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<InHisName> Hi back at you, JonathanD
<jedijf> i just finished unpacking except the compaqs which randy has
<jedijf> good morning too
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<ChinnoDog> good mooorning
<MutantTurkey> morring
<ChinnoDog> Engrish
<teddy-dbear> what do you expect from a MutantTurkey?
<MutantTurkey> lo
<ChinnoDog> I smell bacon
<ChinnoDog> And it isn't MutantTurkey.
<MutantTurkey> lol
<ChinnoDog> I bought applewood smoked bacon from Trader Joe's
<MutantTurkey> sounds delicious
<ChinnoDog> idk yet. The smell is wafting in here though. Bacon has never smelled so good.
 * waltman invites himself over
<MutantTurkey> lol
<MutantTurkey> I would as well
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: how did Fosscon go?
<JonathanD> It went well!
<MutantTurkey> awesome
<JonathanD> we were all very sad that you were not there.
<jedijf> i saw him there
<waltman> I was only moderately sad.
<jedijf> he had an s3
<MutantTurkey> unforunatley the trip back from the shore was a mess
<MutantTurkey> girlfriend and mom were both in piss poor moods as was I and it just was not good. Left at 10:30, didn't get home till 2:30ish
<waltman> Bummer
<MutantTurkey> ended up being a very very unpleasant trip
<MutantTurkey> very big bummer
<waltman> Thus disproving the theory that a bad day at the shore is better than a good day at home!
<MutantTurkey> I don't really like the shore
<waltman> All the more reason you should have gone to fosscon instead!
<jedijf> waltman++
<ChinnoDog> yay bacon, eggs, and toast!
<ChinnoDog> Sorry waltman, you are a bit far for me to invite over.
<jedijf> what kind of toast?
<ChinnoDog> Of course Breadman wants to know what kind of toast
<ChinnoDog> White toast. Nothing magical this time
<jedijf> boo
<jedijf> how are the eggs done?
<ChinnoDog> scrambled
<jedijf> double lame
<jedijf> white toast works with up
<jedijf> s/works/is acceptable
<ChinnoDog> Sorry jedijf, I didn't know the rules
<waltman> ChinnoDog: I'll bring coffee!
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: you do know that now i have to have eggs bacon and toast
<jedijf> waltman: and of course coffee
<jedijf> maybe even a quad shot of espresso with tepid water
<MutantTurkey> you know how you can do bash redirects like this? <(ls ) to make it appear as a file descriptor...
<MutantTurkey> is there an inverse of that?
<MutantTurkey> if I want my program to output that file to stdout instead of the file?
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: make it happen
<waltman> If there's one thing I learned at Drexel, it's that the key to those sorts of food trucks like we had at fosscon on Saturday was to stick to the breakfast sandwiches. :)
<JonathanD> The guy was apparently completely overwealmed at lunch, too.
<waltman> they were a wee bit grumpy
<JonathanD> I think they were mostly annoyed that no one came at breakfast.
<JonathanD> But no one even saw them where they were.
<MutantTurkey> breakfast sandwiches++
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: what are you  talking about?
<waltman> It's their own fault for parking in perhaps the worst spot on the entire block.
<waltman> (imho)
<waltman> I think they more than made up for it at lunch though
<JonathanD> waltman: yeah, I think so.
<JonathanD> I sure had no idea they were there til the guy came and told me.
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: food truck at fosscon.
<MutantTurkey> did you invite them
<MutantTurkey> ?
<MutantTurkey> how many people showed up btw?
<JonathanD> We did invite them.
<waltman> I remember jedijf saying they were coming, but when I didn't see them when I pulled into the lot I figured they hadn't gotten there yet.
<JonathanD> Crissi says only about 120 signed in, but I have an (unofficial) headcount of about 130. It's hard to headcount moving people.
<waltman> And we were spread out quite a bit. I never saw more than about 50 people together all at once.
<waltman> Even for Brad's keynote.
<JonathanD> there were 190 registrations.
<waltman> how many pastries did you have left over?
<JonathanD> waltman: the last person to register at the desk did so at 4:30
<JonathanD> waltman: just about 0.
<JonathanD> there was a box left, I think.
<waltman> how about ice?
<JonathanD> it seemed to vanish while we were packing things up.
<JonathanD> 2 bags.
<waltman> Yeah, I overbought :(
<JonathanD> waltman: the first bag lasted a really long time.
<JonathanD> probably because the water was already cold.
<waltman> yeah
<JonathanD> I owe you for that, still.
<JonathanD> let me know how much.
<MutantTurkey> I was suprised a few Arch folks, keenerd and falconindy said they were going
<MutantTurkey> pretty sad
<MutantTurkey> http://kensingtonblues.com/
<MutantTurkey> In bash I find myself often needing to change one parameter in several commands that are all identical... any fast way to do that?
<MutantTurkey> like ls $i; echo $i; cat $i/statFile.txt; or something
<MutantTurkey> well i guess i could do something like this: $i="blah"; !!
<waltman> http://www.npr.org/blogs/waitwait/2012/08/13/158704377/sandwich-monday-bacon-smores # wow, this is brilliant
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-08-14
<InHisName> So, waltman, izzat gonna be your dinner, now ?
<waltman> InHisName: No, breakfast.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> fosscon 2012 pics https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151090030310982.477482.299401805981&type=1
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: what's for breakfast
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: french toast
<JonathanD> jedijf: SFD in the usual place this year?
<JonathanD> jedijf: I'm going to send out a follow-up email, for survey, and also to indicate upcoming events in the area that might be of interest.
<JonathanD> SFD, CPOSC, anything else anyone can come up with.
<rmg51> JonathanD: SFD in the usual place
<rmg51> http://pacsnet.org/meetings.php
<rmg51> http://pacsnet.org/
<JonathanD> Great.
<JonathanD> I'll mention it in my mail.
<JonathanD> regarding fosscon: same weekend next year?
<rmg51> you expect me to remember that for a whole year?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> Generally speaking, is this a good time of year? :)
<rmg51> works for me
<JonathanD> What about teddy?
<rmg51> he's ready any time
<waltman> Doesn't he hibernate in the winter?
<rmg51> I can't tell the difference
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-08-15
<waltman> rmg51: Hmm, good point. He might have even been hibernating on Saturday!
<rmg51> not with chocolate in front of him :-D
<waltman> hah
<MutantTurkey> does anyone here carry a firearm or regularly go shooting?
<MutantTurkey> j/w
<InHisName> no, too much violence
<InHisName> also can buy all the meat I need from stores.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey
<rmg51> o/
<ChinnoDog> mooorning
<ChinnoDog> No bacon today. Egg souffle instead.
<ChinnoDog> jjj/away
<ChinnoDog> oops
<ChinnoDog> fail
<ChinnoDog> I bashed the study erstazi posted on facebook.
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!
<Samuraialba> Any web designers here?
<rmg51> anyone seen jedijf?
<pleia2> I assumed he just crashed after fosscon :)
<rmg51> he seems to be missing in action
<rmg51> he was supposed to stop by and pick up his laptops
<rmg51> on Monday
<rmg51> :-/
<Samuraialba> O_O
<jedijf> rmg51: eventually
<Samuraialba> HIHI!
<rmg51> like Sept. 15th?
<jedijf> maybe, but hopefully before then
<rmg51> k
<pleia2> cythes is in the newspaper! http://www.pottsmerc.com/article/20120814/FINANCE01/120819745/father-son-duo-create-app-that-silently-calls-911
<jthan> pleia2: how do we know him?
<pleia2> he comes in channel
<pleia2> and has been to at least one event
<jthan> WOO!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-08-16
<rmg51> jthan: he used to be known as AlexanderAsimov
<jthan> Now I'm on bored.
<jthan> LOL
<jthan> omg
<jthan> Now I'm on board*
<erstazi> ChinnoDog: yeah, you missed the comment I typed before you commented (;
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> Morning.
 * ChinnoDog yawns loudly
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-08-17
 * InHisName is now back reading, you'all type away, now.
<IdleOne> away
<InHisName> Thank You very much, IdleOne, for following directions EXPLICITLY.  No one else followed at all.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey.
<InHisName> hey, hey, heeeeeyyyyyy
<ChinnoDog> sup peeps
 * ChinnoDog slaps JonathanD around a bit with a large trout
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-08-18
<ChinnoDog> @crickets
<rmg51> seen PeenBot?
<rmg51> PeenBot?
<rmg51> seen PennBot?
<rmg51> that's better
<ChinnoDog> This place was livelier when PennBot was here.
<ChinnoDog> That isn't really a word, is it? "Livelier"? pfft.
<rmg51> works for me
<waltman> You might find this amusing: http://www.mawode.com/blog/blog/2012/08/17/weirdest-exit-in-nj/
<waltman> Or not...
<rmg51> that will teach you not to follow Google's directions
<waltman> But there wasn't a sign!
<rmg51> ChinnoDog: livelier is a word
<rmg51> I looked it up
<ChinnoDog> oh, well I lucked out then
<ChinnoDog> waltman: New Jersey is scary
<rmg51> right now I'm going to follow Teddy's directions and head to bed
<waltman> Google was confused, too!  If it had said to take the exit for the rest stop, that's what I would have done.
<waltman> Teddy always wants to sleep.
<rmg51> and eat chocolate
<waltman> ChinnoDog: And this was deepest, darkest South Jersey.
<InHisName> Ok, waltman, you win finding the weirdest exit ever.
<waltman> Yay!
<InHisName> BTW what happend at the meeting ?
<ChinnoDog> Is there a prize?
<waltman> InHisName: We talked about perl modules :)
<InHisName> He gets recognized for having one blog entry about weird exits.
<waltman> I will now be on the lookout for more weird exits.
<ChinnoDog> uh, pardon me if I do not subscribe to a feed for that category.
<InHisName> MakePearl(name of clam, number of grains of sand, number of years)
<ChinnoDog> I thought each perl was formed around a single grain of sand
<waltman> ChinnoDog: It'll be very low-volume :)
<ChinnoDog> And really, who names their clams?
<InHisName> Moma and Daddy clam ?
<waltman> I was just so grumpy after taking an unnecessary 17 mile loop that I had to write *something*.
<ChinnoDog> Writing about a bad exit was at least more politically correct than writing about a desire for NJ to sink into the ocean.
<waltman> And this wasn't my first run-in with this stretch of the road!
<InHisName> I believe there is somewhere a 5 lanes one way where the center lane is the exit only and other pairs end up going the same way beyond.  Hmmm 10 lanes total, might be CA or NY or ???
<waltman> Once I was driving up from the south and thought I'd take Rt. 30 instead of the Expressway.  Such an interchange appears to exist if you look at the Rand McNally Atlas.  However, you can only use that exit when you're heading south.  If you're going north, there's no exit there, and you're stuck on this stretch of road where the next exit is 10 miles north.
<InHisName> There's at least one of those one-way exits in DC too.
<waltman> I've seen roads like that before.
<waltman> the parkway is just bizarre between Atlantic City and Long Beach Island.
<waltman> Lots of exits if you're headed south, but practically none if you're headed north.
<InHisName> Maybe 'cause heading south no-one has spent $$ yet.  Going north, they're done spending $$.  So no exits to clog our streets for all finished spenders.
<waltman> I'm OK with them having a weird mix of exits and entrances. I'm not so OK with them having a secret unmarked exit in a rest stop. :)
<waltman> Anyhow, time to read and head to bed.  Good night.
<MutantTurkey> quick question
<MutantTurkey> there are thse metal things
<MutantTurkey> which has holes going down the whole thing
<MutantTurkey> which allows you to adjust the tightness of the object
<MutantTurkey> sort of like a strap
<MutantTurkey> but the name is evading me
<InHisName> Ummm, belt ?
<InHisName> that was a waste, he's gone already
<andrew> I was going to say that, but now I know what he's thinking
<andrew> http://www.gettysburgflag.com/images/MountingStrapLg.jpg <- this thing?
<andrew> MutantTurkey: http://www.gettysburgflag.com/images/MountingStrapLg.jpg <- this thing?
<InHisName> I always called them adjustable hose clamps.
<InHisName> Turkey's still not online.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-08-19
<JonathanD> hah
<JonathanD> I did not, I'll have to look.
<CyberTails> Hello Folks
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey
<rmg51> hey hey
<InHisName> morning to you all out there
<JonathanD> hey
<InHisName> Hay
<waltman> Morning.
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all!
<JonathanD> mmm, bacon...
<Samuraialba> Im looking for someone to do web design for insightpctech.com :)
<Samuraialba> And someone to decapitate some clients
<Samuraialba> demanding their PC back and saying they WONT pay unless 100% satisfied
<waltman> I can handle the latter. There can be only one!
<Samuraialba> they signed contract... after 30 days of no cash it is mine :)
<Samuraialba> I put in a new 320GB ad a PSU
<Samuraialba> I'm not parting with it without the cash
<waltman> I'm available for all your decapitation and defenestration needs.
<Samuraialba> woot!
<Samuraialba> De - "out of" Fenestra - "windows"
<JonathanD> I know a good place to buy swords out in lancaster.
<JonathanD> If anyone needs any.
<Samuraialba> I have a swordsmith in the family
<Samuraialba> Katana time
<Samuraialba> Bainite/Martensite steel :)
<JonathanD> I have a civil war sword. But it's kind of dull.
<waltman> I...have a swiss army knife somewhere in the condo.
<Samuraialba> anyway
<Samuraialba> any web guru's out there?
<JonathanD> and a WWII bayonet I keep around (and sharp).
<JonathanD> For the bears.
<Samuraialba> lol
<waltman> "defenestrate" is my favorite word I learned in my high school latin class :)
<Samuraialba> Yay!
<JonathanD> It's in such crappy condition I don't mind sharpening it anymore :P
<Samuraialba> Fornicatiis Rodentia!
<Samuraialba> <-- Insanum ad diabolum
<Samuraialba> My webhost is freehostia
<Samuraialba> so.  Anyone care to try to help me with web design since I suck?
<JonathanD> I'm not very good :)
<waltman> Nor am I.
<JonathanD> at design, anyway.
<Samuraialba> I keep getting letters from registrars telling me it's like $50 a YEAR and I have to renew through them
<Samuraialba> I use namecheap.com now...
<waltman> I use gandi
<Samuraialba> these other registrars can choke
<Samuraialba> so... now that I have my password back...
<Samuraialba> time to find a web site template
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-08-12
<locodir-user> Hello, I'm a newbie to Ubuntu-world.
<jthan> WOOOO I LOVE THE OPEN SOURCE WORLD
<JonathanD> Then why did you miss fosscon? :P
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else.... except for those who said they were coming to Fosscon but didn't show up :P
<KyleYankan> Yeah, screw those people.
<KyleYankan> There was danishes, muffins, lemonade, even chocolate!
<rmg51> where Teddy goes chocolate goes :-D
<teddy-dbear> and where jedijf goes pastries goes ;-)
<teddy-dbear> let's add to that
<teddy-dbear> where JonathanD goes he runs into traffic problems :-/
<jedijf> we should win best fed convention in the geek awrds next year
<jedijf> and i don't like the new google alerts
<JonathanD> jedijf: someoen needs to nom nom nominate us for geek awards.
<MutantTurkey> outerbanks were nice....
<MutantTurkey> felt a bit weird compared to the shore
<bts3685> 04:53:41 < JonathanD> Then why did you miss fosscon? :P
<bts3685> burn++
<MutantTurkey> yeah i dunno
<waltman> MutantTurkey: it felt weird because you weren't at fosscon.
<waltman> hth hand
<waltman> You wouldn't have been the only animal, since teddy-dbear was also there.
<jedijf> demon teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> and Stitch stayed in the hotel :'(
<jedijf> waltman: all i know, i was very impressed with all the buzz i was hearing about your talk...good pick
<waltman> I was a little disappointed with it, to be honest. I could have done much better with the demo.
<jedijf> and bts3685 too - your buzz was after the talk - nice.....
<jedijf> waltman: no worries - i never actually even setup.......
<bts3685> yeah, hella lot of buzz
<bts3685> heh
<jedijf> you 2 and the vr guy
<jedijf> that's what i noticed
<JonathanD> did teddy get a fosscon pin?
<teddy-dbear> I got one
<teddy-dbear> and a fedora pin
<teddy-dbear> and an Ubuntu pin
<teddy-dbear> I'm all blinged out for now
<jedijf>  got nada - nothing
<jedijf> oh - a fedora shirt
<TheBoatCapn> I started my collection of linode shirts. Beth as well.
<jedijf> i didn't even grab a linode shirt
<jedijf> or a danish or muffin or bagel
<jedijf> 'bout 6 redbulls
<jedijf> when crissi gets back i still need to register
<jedijf> never even introduced myself to beth...and i was going to.....
<TheBoatCapn> I'm sure you'll meet again
<teddy-dbear> I forgot to mention my FreeBSD ears
<TheBoatCapn> Hah.
<teddy-dbear> they blink :-D
<TheBoatCapn> There are switches inside to turn them off
<teddy-dbear> they are off right now
<jedijf> RT @NTRPhiladelphia: #Job NTR's Computer Thrift Store still seeks retail manager! Apply by 8/16. Details at bit.ly/13SGLeO
<MutantTurkey> wayatt?
<MutantTurkey> wyattderp: do I know you?
<MutantTurkey> since you PM'd me but keep leaving...
<wyattderp> --Calvin, Lives in Conshi just outside of Bala outside of Philly.... -- Alex "Sup Dawg"
<wyattderp> MutantTurkey, Yes ^^
<teddy-dbear> tell him your old nick
<jedijf> alexazimov
<wyattderp> Just dropped him a line on Facebook.
<MutantTurkey> I'm lost... are you alex?
<MutantTurkey> ah sorry got confused
<MutantTurkey> knew a kid named Wyatt also
<MutantTurkey> waddup, manay...err east falss not Conshi
<wyattderp> Eh, Close enough xD
<wyattderp> Yeah... I kinda got dragged back in here by pleia2 Who posted something about fosscon so on a whim I re-joined #arch-us-pa and only jedijf Was in there.
<MutantTurkey> ah cool cool
<MutantTurkey> what's up with you lately?
<wyattderp> Nothing really - Got evicted last November. Been living in my aunts basement for the last I think 8 - 9 months. Kinda trying to get into security in my spare time so I can do some freelance stuff. Stopped Distro hopping at #!. Been busy with the company / Working on a highly lucrative deal as we speak.
<MutantTurkey> yeesh... Which company are you working with
<MutantTurkey> yeah I am just hanging on Debian lately....
<jedijf> crunch bang was my favorite for installfest - favorite prep/usage
<MutantTurkey> I don't believe much in specialty "distros" for installing some package
<MutantTurkey> i do believe in it for making installs easy and ready to go... but it's still to me just a bundle
<MutantTurkey> in the same way you can select to install xfce/nome/kde on debian with a select box
<jedijf> it was nice enough to require further exploration
<MutantTurkey> is #! debian/ubuntu/arch?... can't reember
<MutantTurkey> there's archbang right?
<wyattderp> Forming a new one which is a partnership between our current company. Which I now hold 20% ownership of and a group of old Greybeards from the Unisys days under the new title of STYCKZ
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: perspective - think of a person coming to an installfest
<wyattderp> MutantTurkey, #! Is debian.
<MutantTurkey> yeah I get the purpose for making installs easy
<wyattderp> Its also very smexy.
<MutantTurkey> I just use a tiling manager, so I don't really need very many things... terminal / browser
<jedijf> but as luck would have it, a broadcom 4306 showed up :/
<jedijf> late in the day
<wyattderp> I am trying to get away from all the GUI stuff as well... Next thing you know I'll be using VI for android code.
<MutantTurkey> oh god... eek eek eek
<MutantTurkey> I would say " look but you better stick with windows"
<MutantTurkey> I had terrible trouble with my broadcom card when I got my laptop... nowadays it just works
<jedijf> buy a dongle
<MutantTurkey> but a new mini-pcie card really
<jedijf> either
<MutantTurkey> wyattderp: hows your android programming going?
<jedijf> but given this case ...a dongle
<MutantTurkey> just got the S4... really it's slick
<jedijf> yeah, or that...tether
<MutantTurkey> tething on my S4 was all about impossible
<MutantTurkey> took me forever to get working
<jedijf> stock boy
<jedijf> rom man here
<MutantTurkey> yeah I was on vacation withno ointernet
<wyattderp> MutantTurkey, Right now I am going through the trials and tribulations of learning the NDK.
<MutantTurkey> so i couldn't do that.
<MutantTurkey> rooted it though with an apk which was cool
<wyattderp> I still feel like my skills are lacking all in all but as always I am my own worst critic.
<MutantTurkey> working on any cool apps?
<wyattderp> Right now just the company app but I have a few ideas in place regarding AR that I plan to  make open source.
<MutantTurkey> cool cool
<wyattderp> If you want I can go into them here in a few.
<wyattderp> AKA the general ideas and so on.
<MutantTurkey> if you'd like
<wyattderp> Alright first we have ARCSs (Said "Arks") Augmented Reality Crime Scene Simulation (Not a game) General idea is just that you take data / photo's from a crime scene and cram them into AR Markers and then you can use them to re-create a crime scene in minimals amounts of space. Use Photosphere to collect images and then tag em.
<MutantTurkey> Linteresting
<MutantTurkey> what's an ar marker?
<MutantTurkey> "augmented reality?
<wyattderp> Yes. Augmented reality runs on markers to make things appear from nothing.
<MutantTurkey> hmmm cool
<jedijf> like alcohol
<MutantTurkey> ?
<jedijf> makes things appear from nothing
<wyattderp> I once was lucky enough to make a 3d Hatsune Miku show up... Then the app crashed and it got deleted.
<wyattderp> Inref: Miku http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20100608233215/vocaloid/images/1/1a/Illu_KEI_Vocaloid_Hatsune_Miku-img3.jpg   -- The worlds first fully virtual diva.
<wyattderp> Second app = The ARCorkBoard (ARCB) as you can imagine its using AR markers / tags (Same thing) to fill out an evidence board. (Like what the po used to use in major cases)
<MutantTurkey> so who's your end user?
<wyattderp> Anyone with a smartphone enough freespace for the app and a forward facing camera.
<wyattderp> Its just the PD would likely have a direct use for it.
<MutantTurkey> why forward facing?
<wyattderp> MutantTurkey, Yeah you know how the  First gen Nexus 7 only has a camera that faces the user? -- Well forward facing means its something viewing from the outside not the inside like the N7.
<MutantTurkey> ah
<jthan> JonathanD: That burn earlier.. wowow
<JonathanD> jthan: :D
<jthan> JonathanD: How the hell are you?
<JonathanD> i'm great.
<jthan> Glad to hear it.
<adom> commandlinefu.com
<adom> can't get enough
<TheBoatCapn> conice adom
<TheBoatCapn> nice*
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-08-13
<rmg51> JonathanD: looks like your Fosscon talk at PACS is an no go
<JonathanD> ok.
<JonathanD> openoffice?
<rmg51> http://pacsnet.org/meetings.php
<rmg51> just saw this ^
<JonathanD> ah
<waltman> "How Printers Work?" # zzzz
<jedijf> waltman: it's a joke
<JonathanD> I'll give you a hint.
<JonathanD> They don't work.
<JonathanD> Talk over.
<jedijf> evernote
<waltman> hah
<jedijf> and i think the printer talk is gonna be skyped
<JonathanD> Just print it.
<jedijf> teletype
<JonathanD> jedijf: we're gonna come get an office in the hive building/.
<JonathanD> jedijf: and put our printers there.
<JonathanD> and have pamphlet stuffing parties.
<jedijf> and sleep there the night before?
<JonathanD> jedijf: yes.
<JonathanD> and store all the crap there so we don't have to bring it down.
<JonathanD> my car is still not unpacked.
<jedijf> mine either
<jedijf> JonathanD: that's actally a good idea
<jedijf> i don't know if you're serious or not
<JonathanD> jedijf: maybe.
<bts3685> pamphlet_stuffing_parties++
<bts3685> JonathanD: what were you trying to talk at PACS about?
<rmg51> bts3685: he was going to do a Fosscon talk
<bts3685> ahh
<rmg51> he started to do one last year as a fill in when the regular speaker was late
<pvl1> hello
<jthan> pvl1: Hey!
<pvl1> jeez its been a long time since ive been in here
<jthan> I can relate.
<pvl1> jthan: how are you
<jthan> Fantastic. How about yourself?
<pvl1> tired
<pvl1> should be going to bed. got school in the morning
<pvl1> are there philadelphia area meet ups or anything
<pvl1> i just logged back into the forums. havent been there in a long time either
<jthan> Well, you've got a lot of people here from all over the place.. Soo.. there's the whole "ubuntu pa" team which is typically broken (loosely) into Pittsburgh area, Erie-ish area, and Philly
<jthan> A lot of people here are members of PLUG
<jthan> They meet monthly
<jthan> I'm actually a robot and never go to any events. So perhaps someone else can actually tell you real information. :-p
<pvl1> plug you say
<jthan> http://www.phillylinux.org
<pvl1> thank you ill check that out
<jthan> Anytime. Tomorrow night is the plug north meeting if it isn't too short notice to make it.
<bts3685> pvl1: i'm giving a talk tomorrow night at plu- right, what jthan said
<bts3685> mesh networks! D
<bts3685> er :D
<pvl1> bts3685: in filly?
<jthan> pvl1: He disappeared. He may or may not be working. But yes.
<jthan> http://www.phillylinux.org/north.html
<pvl1> dammit
<pvl1> bluebell is so far without a car
<jthan> bed time for jthan.
<pvl1> same
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<cyberanger> morning teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> hi JonathanD
<teddy-dbear> oops
<teddy-dbear> hi cyberanger
<JonathanD> me and cyberanger are basically the same person, except for not being the same person at all.
<JonathanD> Hi cyberanger
<cyberanger> hey JonathanD
<cyberanger> how are you both?
<cyberanger> JonathanD: how'd fosscon go this year
<MutantTurkey> upgrading to 13.04 on my laptop... lets see how it goes
<MutantTurkey> might as well just nuke it and go to debian though
<MutantTurkey> i really like the encrypted home filesystem though...
<JonathanD> cyberanger: amazing.
<adom> MutantTurkey: manually setting up auto-encrypted home directory would be a pretty cool project to document.
<adom> i'm sure its been done before online, but its not something i would look forward to
<MutantTurkey> ubuntu does it seemingly seemlessly
<adom> true. this is why i also like ubuntu (and ubuntu derivitives)
<adom> been using Mint 14 for awhile now at home and i like having my ubuntu without Unity, but its been getting a tiny bit sluggish at times.
<adom> i see myself going through my quarterly cycle again where i try something super minimalistic like Crunchbang and then decide its not enough and try full Ubuntu with Unity and decdie i still cant stand Unity and go back to some derivitive.
<adom> (or maybe finally upgrade my measly desktop at home)
<adom> well, maybe not quarterly, but i think easily bi-annually
<MutantTurkey> debian seems to be working well
<MutantTurkey> on my desktop
<adom> yeah i should go something like debian and tiling window manager for the minimalistic side like fluxbox or Awesome2 or something
<adom> well, Crunchbang should do that for me...
<adom> debian with fluxbox right?
<adom> openbox
<adom> CrunchBang is a Debian GNU/Linux based distribution offering a great blend of speed, style and substance. Using the nimble Openbox window manager
<adom> im going to try it out
<adom> probably this weekend
<adom> anything i should know about possibly switching from ubuntu to debian? anything important not work for some reason like Chrome? dont see why not, since Ubuntu is debian-based...
<MutantTurkey> try spectwm
<MutantTurkey> spectrwm sorry
<MutantTurkey> it's nice, tiled, decent features
<adom> Googling...
<adom> reminds me a lot of awesome
<adom> my main fear is that i won't be able to deal with tiling window manager for my main desktop, as much as id like to admit i would. i love the minimalistic-ness of tiling wms, but during normal PC usage, i find myself burdoned by it more than i like it.
<adom> i might still try it tho
<adom> need to learn the keybinds i think, that's the thing that makes tiling wms great
<TheBoatCapn> Hey, I'm having some difficulties finding some information. I'm trying to make a quick bash script run whenever my machine is unlocked
<TheBoatCapn> I found this: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/28181/run-script-on-screen-lock-unlock
<TheBoatCapn> but the dbus command hangs after it's executed.  Seems a bit off
<TheBoatCapn> Or is that and expected behavior?
<MutantTurkey> adom: it's not so hard...
<MutantTurkey> it probably shouldn
<MutantTurkey> hnag
<MutantTurkey> unless you are waiting for a signal...
<MutantTurkey> then hanging makes sense
<TheBoatCapn> Gotcha. I'll mess with it a bit more.
<adom> MutantTurkey: twss
<MutantTurkey> twss?
<MutantTurkey> that's what she said... ok
<adom> MutantTurkey: ^_^
<ChinnoDog> Cuba has a state sponsored operating system based on ubuntu?
<ChinnoDog> Sounds like major Ubuntu win. I want to look at the web site but I can't. Are Cuban web sites blocked in the US?
<bts3685> prolly but i bet you can find a torrent of it
<JonathanD> you can probably use a proxy in a free country, like Russia, to access it.
<ChinnoDog> probably. Distrowatch says it is discontinued.
<bts3685> sad panda
<pvl1> hello
<ChinnoDog> hi pvl1
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-08-14
<pvl1> ChinnoDog: havent seen u on a long time. remember your name tho
<pvl1> least im pretty sure
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> pvl1: seen me on IRC or "seen" me?
<jedijf> paranoid much?
<ChinnoDog> Stop stalking me jedijf
<jedijf> turn around
<bts3685> heh
<bts3685> jedijf: jthan: pleia2: just registered #project.phree if you want to idle in there
<bts3685> we can play the silent game
<ChinnoDog> bts3685: What is that channel for?
<KesjiBihcoh> prolly to idle
<KesjiBihcoh> just like every other channel on any irc server is for
<bts3685> heh. it's for the mesh network project
<ChinnoDog> I am good at idling
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: if you had gone to fosscon, you would know!
<jedijf> pleia2++**^
<jedijf> !
<bts3685> pleia2++
<jedijf> game-set-match
<bts3685> guilt_tripping++
<ChinnoDog> :-(
<pleia2> well, you said you never learn anything at conferences :)
<pleia2> but see, you would have!
<ChinnoDog> I guess
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: we jest - we missed you
<pleia2> +1
<ChinnoDog> ok. Maybe next time.
<jedijf> our luck, next time you won't learn anything
<ChinnoDog> Don't let it be too boring and everything will be ok.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: actually i think you would of like the vr demo - everyone looked like they were having a good time with the helmet on
<jedijf> at least it looked that way
<jedijf> and there were tee shirts
<jedijf> and demon ears
<jedijf> and tattoos
<MutantTurkey> anyone here worked with fail2ban?
<jthan> We've all used it
<MutantTurkey> I am properly catching and fail2ban thinks its banning the IP's, but then iptables doesn't appear to actually block them
<jthan> thinks?
<MutantTurkey> or at least from what I can tell from iptables -L http://paste.kde.org/p87b7dbf1/
<MutantTurkey> yes, [ssh-iptables] Ban 129.25.15.183
<MutantTurkey> yet I can still login from that IP (it was my laptop)
<MutantTurkey> so it thinks it's blocked, but isn't actually
<bts3685> MutantTurkey: did you iptables -L -n
<bts3685> err
<bts3685> iptables -L -n | grep 129.25.15.183
<bts3685> it might have also expired the ban depending on how long you have the expire set to
<jedijf> time limit
<MutantTurkey> http://paste.kde.org/p34c2820f/
<MutantTurkey> no it's still banned
<MutantTurkey> weird..... all 0.0.0.0/0 ?
<bts3685> that's ACCEPT chain
<MutantTurkey> right?
<bts3685> except for the last rule in INPUT
<MutantTurkey> on like 8?
<bts3685> what server are you hitting?
<MutantTurkey> ? what do you mean
<MutantTurkey> it's a server at my work
<bts3685> on which server are you attempting to configure fail2ban
<jthan> MutantTurkey: Did you set it up to save these bans somewhere and reinitiate them on reboot?
<MutantTurkey> the specific address? 129.25.59.125
<MutantTurkey> jthan: no, but we don't really reboot often
<MutantTurkey> jthan: i am really just starting to get it up and working, haven't even lookd into that
<bts3685> MutantTurkey: k, do: watch "iptables -L -n | grep 71.230.176.221" and let me know if/when it pops up
<MutantTurkey> yeah I am watching my log messages
<MutantTurkey> except it's not atching you...
<MutantTurkey> weird... i wonder if my regex is kinda crappy still
<MutantTurkey> bts3685: it should have caught you after like 3 tries
<bts3685> shonuff. show me your regex. there should be a default rule that ships for iptables-ssh
<MutantTurkey> right, seems like opensuse configuration sucks by default.
<bts3685> .... you're using opensuse?
<bts3685> that's your problem right there
<MutantTurkey> give me a break, i don't get to pick
<MutantTurkey> i _know_
<MutantTurkey> it is the worst
<MutantTurkey> there is nothing good about it
<MutantTurkey> but my boss doesn't want to upgrade numerous servers
<bts3685> but joking aside, did you restart the daemon?
<MutantTurkey> just did
<MutantTurkey> http://paste.kde.org/p7b78bc1a/
<MutantTurkey> those are my regex's
<MutantTurkey> ah looks like it banned you.
<MutantTurkey> bts3685: ok looks like you got banned.
<MutantTurkey> "banned"
<jthan> MutantTurkey: does the daemon have the rights to actually modify ipt?
<bts3685> 'cept i didn't
<bts3685> http://pastebin.com/SQxKvU1Y is the default filter for sshd
<MutantTurkey> jthan: not sure... doesit need a certain group or something?
<bts3685> bts@maqabi /opt/dev/phree $ date;ssh root@129.25.59.125
<bts3685> Wed Aug 14 15:39:43 EDT 2013
<bts3685> Password:
<bts3685> Password:
<MutantTurkey> yep.
<bts3685> Received disconnect from 129.25.59.125: 2: Too many authentication failures for root
<bts3685> so, yeah. seems it's not actually applying the rule. check your action.d entry that matches
<jedijf> and set no root
<bts3685> and yeah, it needs to execute as root to actually apply the rule, but i don't see why that would be changed unless you installed it from source or something
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: I can't.
<MutantTurkey> also bullshit, but yeah I can't
<jedijf> i didn't even try root assuming it was set to no
<MutantTurkey> i've told htem about 500 times, and done it a few, and torn down their excuses over and over again
<MutantTurkey> but like I said... they loose everything, i've got it in writing that I told em.
<jedijf> i would change 22 too, but whatevs
<jthan> Real men use 22
<jedijf> that's why i hang with pleia2
<jthan> She uses 22, I bet
<pleia2> I don't believe in security by obscurity
<jthan> Told you.
<bts3685> jthan: real men use portknock with a 2+ sequence :P
<MutantTurkey> hmmm looks like they can't even use version control properly...
<MutantTurkey> "iptables.conf, iptables-new.conf"
<MutantTurkey> sigh
<MutantTurkey> from opensuse.
<bts3685> jthan: it doesn't *hurt* though. relying on a different port shouldn't be the only security for ssh, but it certainly doesn't hurt and cuts down on the skid attempts
<jthan> bts3685: you go home.
<jedijf> sysadmins like having reading full logs
<bts3685> jthan: i *am* home
<bts3685> telecommute, bitches
<MutantTurkey> jthan: fail2ban is running as root.
<jedijf> having/reading
<jedijf> oh look, here comes china, it must be tea time
<jthan> MutantTurkey: wait, did you say you don't have root?
<MutantTurkey> I do.
<jthan> oh.
<MutantTurkey> I cannot disable root ssh access though
<MutantTurkey> ah... iptables is not running?
<MutantTurkey> is there an iptables daemon?
<bts3685> not per se
<MutantTurkey> didn't think so
<bts3685> but there is an init script that manages static rules
<bts3685> i think. i haven't touched opensuse in about 7 years now, so i have no idea what the hell they use these days
<MutantTurkey> they do have another firewall, but we aren't using it
<bts3685> you should honestly just set up shorewall and use that
<bts3685> especially since it has build-in rate-limiting
<MutantTurkey> 'just setup' doesn't exist on opensuse
<bts3685> "The standard RPM package from shorewall.net and the mirrors is known to work with SUSE™...." http://www.shorewall.net/Install.htm
<bts3685> http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3?stat=3&search=shorewall&srodzaj=3
<MutantTurkey> sure, and my fail2ban package was from the repositories
<MutantTurkey> hmm I can manually execute all the commands
<bts3685> then check the path for the iptables binary
<bts3685> try giving it the full path to iptables
<MutantTurkey> just went into debug mode...
<MutantTurkey> DEBUG  iptables -n -L INPUT | grep -q fail2ban-SSH returned successfully
<MutantTurkey> but I never see my drop action getting called.
<MutantTurkey> actionBan
<bts3685> i'm going to quote a man i take great inspiration from, my boss:
<bts3685> "try harder."
<MutantTurkey> yep
<MutantTurkey> yeah looks like its not getting called
<MutantTurkey> weirdest fix EVER
<MutantTurkey> https://github.com/fail2ban/fail2ban/commit/0935566
<adom> whoa, i think i had two irssi sessions open in two different screen sessions without noticing it
<adom> wait, no. my nick wouldve changed.
 * adom shrugs.
<adom> down to one now
<adom> and this time, ill keep it off
<adom> (that was a weight loss joke)
<adom> (you're welcome)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-08-15
<pvl1> i need advice
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<pvl1> morning
<cyberanger> morning pvl1
<pvl1> how is everyone
<cyberanger> I'm fine, you?
<pvl1> bored in svhool
<cyberanger> don't worry, it could be worse (don't ask me how, I'm just sure it could be)
<pvl1> yeah.. i got Court tonight
<cyberanger> hope that works out, sounds like your in for a day
<pvl1> long asiget my Linux fix
<adom> apparently today is "Engineers take the day off to go to the baseball game day"...
<adom> only myself for the tech support department for our data center. and today is the day customers decided to send in all kinds of tickets about failing drives and faulty RAID controllers and attaching Debian install CDs because they don't want to pay for iLO license to mount ISO images remotely.
<adom>  /rant
<adom> anyone use centerim? im gonna give it a go one of these days.
<cyberanger> adom: sounds like half the IT world I know is having similar days
<adom> cyberanger: i feeel a bit accosted. :/
<adom> is this not where said IT world workers are allowed to commiserate with their like-minded peers?
<adom> (i've been reading some dragon-era fantasy books, and the speech and dialects rub off on me sometimes)
<cyberanger> well, I do have that with everyone (that's what I was saying, rephrased, today seems like a lousy day for many like-minded friends, and it stinks)
<adom> fair enough
<cyberanger> adom: hope it goes better man
<adom> cyberanger: thanks man, same to you
<adom> im somewhat caught up for now. remaining tasks are switching out about 40 SSDs with a different brand, and modifying our system specs for a customer's private rack to match some modifications they made recently.
<adom> one is a lot of footwork, and the other is administration. hopefully i can bang out the SSDs without much hassle, then finally sit down and relax and handle the administration changes for the private rack.
<adom> i should note here, im not trying to initiate a geek-job-dick-measuring-contest here, just venting.
<adom> thanks for listening ^_^
<cyberanger> sounds like it's getting better then, my idea of fun (not kidding, sometimes swapping parts is just what a day needs, loud fans to drown out everything else)
<adom> yeah sure i agree sometimes its nice to break the cycle and have a day where its just all mindless work and I put headphones on and listen to Spotify or an audiobook and zone out, then all of a sudden its mid-afternoon and the day has flown by.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-08-16
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> Morning JonathanD and all
<JonathanD> hey InHisName
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
 * ChinnoDog noms some bacon
<MutantTurkey> I got a cat!
<ChinnoDog> On purpose?
<MutantTurkey> yeap
<MutantTurkey> hopefully our other cat and him get along
<ChinnoDog> I find that one cat is usually enough
<MutantTurkey> two is better than one
<waltman> Don't cats prey on turkeys?
<MutantTurkey> still need advice? dump her
<MutantTurkey> all i saw way 'need advice'
<MutantTurkey> waltman: it's all about the powerplay
<waltman> but what do you do after the 2 minutes are up?
<MutantTurkey> uh oh... looks like my server is rejecting all ssh connections...
<waltman> oops
<MutantTurkey> yeah...
<waltman> Is it a dynamic IP? Maybe it's on a nice address now?
<MutantTurkey> nope.
<MutantTurkey> i can ping it fine
<MutantTurkey> mysql just went down as well...
<bts3685> might have lost power and it may be fscking
<bts3685> or sitting in busybox, heh
<MutantTurkey> pings ok
<bts3685> you can still have network with busybox depending on how your distro bundles it
<bts3685> also, though, sidenote- 'swhy i use better-initramfs to boot
<bts3685> automatic recovery is <3
<bts3685> well. recovery MODE, i should say. accessible by ssh. yay!
<MutantTurkey> gahh i am freaking out
<waltman> Maybe something sucked up all your memory and the kernel's shutting stuff down?
<MutantTurkey> NRPE still works!!!!
<MutantTurkey> not that that helps
<bts3685> heh
 * bts3685 grabs bag of popcorn
<jedijf> succeed2ban
 * bts3685 chokes on popcorn
<bts3685> jedijf: you're on the list
<jedijf> \o/
<MutantTurkey> alright... shit
<MutantTurkey> sorry
<MutantTurkey> our mysql daemon runs on that server for our very public database we just released...
<bts3685> sucks to be you
<bts3685> wait
<bts3685> you run mysql publicly accessible?
<MutantTurkey> no
<MutantTurkey> i just have one machine that hosts all of our sql stuff for our other servers
<MutantTurkey> one of which runs a website with a large mysql backend
<MutantTurkey> since the machine htat's down has a large number cores and ram
<MutantTurkey> well, now it's responding
<MutantTurkey> so maybe it's just under very heavy load?
<MutantTurkey> bts3685: Nagios is indivating that it's got a load average of 40.0 with only 24 cors
<bts3685> check I/O
<bts3685> if I/O's blocking, it'd not only cause tons of issues but also would kick that load up
<bts3685> also amount of free memory, etc.
<waltman> who is "our"?
<waltman> Is this your lab's machine?
<MutantTurkey> how could I check IO
<MutantTurkey> waltman: one of them
<MutantTurkey> i assume it's because the swap is kicking in
<MutantTurkey> so paging is really slow
<MutantTurkey> because they are running a crazu amound of jobs withoutconsideration to what the server load is...
<bts3685> MutantTurkey: iotop, htop sort by I/O, sar, dstat... lots of options
<MutantTurkey> bts3685: I can't access the server though
<MutantTurkey> because bash is just hanging probably because it can't allocate resources
<bts3685> is bash hanging or is ssh?
<MutantTurkey> bash
<bts3685> also, housed on-site or with a DC? because either way, you'll need to console that, the way it sounds.
<MutantTurkey> unfortunately my boss just had a baby and they switched the keys... we don't have a kvm for that box...s
<MutantTurkey> sooo!
<MutantTurkey> how can I set the term with ssh?
<MutantTurkey> ssh -C "TERM=xterm; htop" doesn't work
<bts3685> i.... what? why would switching the keys have anything to do with a baby.
<bts3685> shouldn't need to set TERM remotely
<bts3685> unless you're using screen or something
<bts3685> but, if you DID need to,
<bts3685> env TERM=blabla ssh user@server
<bts3685> err, actually
<bts3685> env TERM=blabla ssh -o SendEnv=TERM user@server
<bts3685> will probably be what you need
<MutantTurkey> ah got it
<MutantTurkey> ssh "export TERM=xterm; htop"
<MutantTurkey> well, looks like everyones jobs ended and it's back to normal.
<MutantTurkey> bts3685: any ideas how I can avoid that  in the future?
<bts3685> better disk setup
<bts3685> assuming it was I/O
<bts3685> what's free -m look like? how much swap has been used?
<bts3685> and what's the third column of load in w output?
<MutantTurkey> no idea, by the time I got into the server, everything had dropped
<MutantTurkey> since I had to run out to pick up some paperwork
 * MutantTurkey sigh
<bts3685> sar -q
<waltman> MutantTurkey: You might try looking through syslog from around that time to see if you see anything unusual.
<waltman> A friend is looking to ditch gmail (he's unhappy with their latest UI changes) and asked me for recommendations. The only linux mail clients I've run in a very long time are mutt (which I love) and thunderbird (which I don't). What mail clients are the cool kids running these days?
<jedijf> gmail h
<waltman> His issue was that he used some hack to compose messages in vim, but it broke in the redesign since the compose window is no longer a text area.
<waltman> er, textarea
<MutantTurkey> ah
<MutantTurkey> well
<MutantTurkey> if he hates the new social  split thing
<MutantTurkey> you can get around that
<waltman> social split thing?
<MutantTurkey> waltman: I used that for a long time, for long wikipedia articles.
<MutantTurkey> it's some sort of new tabbed gmail interface
<MutantTurkey> I didn't see it until a friend showed me, because I have a different inbox style setup
<waltman> I think he mainly hates that he can no longer compose his emails in vim
<MutantTurkey> http://lifehacker.com/everything-you-need-to-know-about-gmails-new-super-co-511765933
<pleia2> tabbed interface is not related to changes in composing box
<MutantTurkey> pleia2: I understand
<MutantTurkey> that's what I originally thought, but it seems not
<waltman> pleia2: talk to mj and have him get someone to haX0r in vim supprto :)
<waltman> support
<bts3685> or vim plugin
<bts3685> bet there's an emacs plugin already. :X
<MutantTurkey> waltman: i know the problem. We ran a few to many services, I can see just one of users using almost 95% of our ram... bioinformatics is rather ram dependent
<MutantTurkey> bts3685: at this point i'll be happy if my users use either.
<waltman> Ah. Linux boxes aren't reall happy under heavy paging.
<MutantTurkey> I cringe when they open gedit
<bts3685> ...yeahhh sure enough. http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/GnusGmail
<MutantTurkey> waltman: yeah
<pleia2> waltman: I just use vim :)
<pleia2> in mutt!
<pleia2> (actually my hosted domain hasn't gotten the awful new upgrade yet)
<jedijf> waltman: can't they just stay in standard?
<waltman> bts3685: I think that's different because gnus is just treating gmail like any other mail host. I believe with this now-broken plug-in you used the web interface but composed your messages in vim.
<waltman> I thought they were disabling the old ui for everyone
<waltman> (I don't use gmail)
<jedijf> change the /u/   to /h/    all good
<pleia2> they will eventually, hosted domains always lag behind gmail.com
<pleia2> I hear all the screaming before I see it myself, fun times
<MutantTurkey> waltman: i thought you switched after the whole cs thing crashed.
 * jedijf checks plain ol gmail
 * bts3685 imaps with thunderbird
<pleia2> I use thunderbird for a bunch of accounts (shared ones that I help manage mostly)
<pleia2> it sucks, but whatever
<waltman> MutantTurkey: I still have my cs account, but I switched most of my day-to-day email to coe. And I use Mail.app to access it. This is for a friend who I believe is on a redhat box.
<waltman> The UI on thunderbird is pretty dreadful.
<waltman> The UI on outlook is even worse.
<waltman> I use mutt and mail.app
<jedijf> stamps
<waltman> stamps?
<CaptKyle> stamps. stationary. pens.
<waltman> does anyone use evolution?
<pleia2> no
 * waltman looks at claws
<pleia2> I've heard decent things about claws
<pleia2> light on interface, but gets the job done
<MutantTurkey> I used the mozilla one before
<MutantTurkey> was pretty terrible
<MutantTurkey> I found that mutt worked well for me
<waltman> I'm a bit concerned that none of claws' screenshots show rich text and/or embedded images
<jedijf> damn pleia2 answers for the world
<pleia2> it's true
<waltman> is thunderbird "the mozilla one"?
<pleia2> yeah
<waltman> It keeps getting picked as best linux email client year after year. Maybe the windows version I was running was just worse.
<jedijf> could be the tallest midget award
<pleia2> hehe
<waltman> OSX's mail client is the first I've found since Euroda that doesn't make me tear my hair out.
<pleia2> aw crap, new reply just hit my hosted domain
<pleia2> er, sorry :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-08-17
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> Morning rmg51,  Teddy missing ?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-08-18
<rmg51>  Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-08-11
<rmg51> Morning
 * SamuraiAlba wakes up
 * SamuraiAlba noms nachos
 * rmg51 signs out
 * rmg51 goes to work
<rmg51> :P
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
<ChinnoDog> I must admit that I enjoyed Fosscon
<teddy-dbear> :-[
<ChinnoDog> Maybe next time I can contribute.
<jedijf> ++
<jedijf> did you use the practice podium?
<ChinnoDog> No. What would I practice a year ahead of time? :-p
<jedijf> clyde is dpoing next years talk approvals
<jedijf> *doing
<ChinnoDog> Too soon.
<waltman> clyde needs to do next year's keynote
<jedijf> ++
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: what!
<MutantTurkey> I won something and wasn't there
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: is this your doing?
<MutantTurkey> ?
<jedijf> that's ok, because then they picked *me*
<MutantTurkey> no I left after keenerds talk
<MutantTurkey> well what was it..
<jedijf> and i gave to the little dude
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: did you see the little dude? He was awesome
<jedijf> i picked a mouse for him
<MutantTurkey> the kid?
<jedijf> yeah
<jedijf>  /you/ were one of those once
<MutantTurkey> tru
<MutantTurkey> i never win anything though!
<jedijf> well, then it was good you left; keep your streak intact
<ChinnoDog> haha
<jedijf> so ChinnoDog, is your talk gonna be, "open your eyes, your answers are in your errors" ?
<ChinnoDog> lol. That is a pretty narrow topic.
<jedijf> does narrow often make it wide?
<jedijf> my wife is tired of hearing "READ; it's fundemental"
<jedijf> fundamental (spelling is too)
<ChinnoDog> Tell her that men are the only ones that are allowed to not follow directions.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: "Sailing with FOSS"
<ChinnoDog> If I had content for that I would totally do that.
<jedijf> FOSSboating
<ChinnoDog> By next year I might have something for that. I do intend to build an Ubuntu powered sailing computer.
<jedijf> document - do
<jedijf> sail up, do talk, sail back -
<waltman> MutantTurkey: did we forget to mention that you have to be present to win a doorprize? oops.
<ChinnoDog> I put that project in my someday/maybe pile. It might be more about excercising personal freedom than boats. I'll see if turns into anything.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-08-12
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> morning
 * ChinnoDog sips tea
 * jedijf chugs coffee
<jedijf> around ounce 30 atm
<JonathanD> Morning jedijf, ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: Your coffee can probably be measured in mpg
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: today possibly - 2 bids to deliver (Atlantic City and Bridgeton) back to Cinnaminson then to Blue Bell for PLUG and Coredials coming out party!!!
<jedijf> oy vey
<jedijf> same trip almost thursday - atlantic and cumberland bid openings then a preso in bridgeton at 7pm thurs night
<ChinnoDog> "coming out"?
<jedijf> i choose words that get people attention - it's the sales prostitute in me
<jedijf>  *showman*
<waltman> "bid openings"?
<jedijf> you have to 'bid' to do business with public (and some private) entities - the openings are public -
<jedijf> these are for NJ Counties - Atlantic and Cumberland specifically
<jedijf> surprisingly, I am the only one who usually shows up - but I like to make sure I have all the info, that the other bidders supply all the required documentation, etc etc etc
<waltman> so you open with some onion bagels?
<waltman> and a nice loaf of rye?
<jedijf> lol, sometimes - sometimes samples are required - that's a goodthing for me, others don't provide, i have their bids thrown out
<waltman> ok, time for breakfast. later.
<jedijf> sometimes wrappers and labels
<jedijf> bids are odd - each has it's own requirements - some are no business with X - like Iran - Ireland? - weird
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-08-13
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Why does remote GLX require me to enable indirect rendering?
<ChinnoDog> Anyone have experience using OpenVPN?
<ChinnoDog> oops, that isn't what I meant
<ChinnoDog> I mean OpenConnect
<ChinnoDog> The open source replacement for AnyConnect
<ChinnoDog> Well, I'm attempting to compile it for Windows as we speak. AnyConnect keeps breaking my network communications with my VMs.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-08-14
<Guest49870> hi
<jthan> Welllp... We missed that one
<rmg51>  Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> bark
<JonathanD> woof
<waltman> yawn
<teddy-dbear> meow
 * waltman gives teddy-dbear some chocolate
<teddy-dbear> thanks
<ChinnoDog> I don't understand why there are so many new top level domains. Specifically, why would they allow so many new ones yet make it an expensive and closed process?
<ChinnoDog> Should I just a) accept them b) boycott the new ones because they are senseless and no one cares or...?
<pleia2> they're not going away, time to accept
<ssweeny> no one's forcing you to buy any
<waltman> new top-level domains are way down on my list of things to worry about
<pleia2> went to an interesting talk at Google I/O about the pain of supporting them
<pleia2> broken regexs to determine valid urls, utf8 character support
<pleia2> made me glad I don't work on validation :)
<waltman> are there unicode tld's now?
<waltman> makes me wonder if I need to update dnscache...
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-08-15
<ChinnoDog> Soon the only way to determine if a string is a host name is to send it to the DNS server and see what happens.
<waltman> there was already a long list of country codes to check
<rmg51> Morning
<SamuraiAlba> Morning!
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<jthan> So
<teddy-dbear> so so
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: When are you getting your ham license?
<ChinnoDog> The best part of having more TLDs is that people that park them just to sell them have to pay more money to reserve their domain on all TLDs
<ChinnoDog> I wish we could tax parked domains.
<ChinnoDog> Actually, you know what would be even better? I wish we could tax patent holders for owning patents they never use.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-08-16
<jthan> ChinnoDog: I have like 5 parked domains. Don't tax me, bro
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-08-17
<SamuraiAlba> Bacon!  That is all!
<ChinnoDog> Bacon
<SamuraiAlba> me noms
<SamuraiAlba> wassup?
<ChinnoDog> It is Sunday.
<InHisName> Howdy SamuraiAlba !
<InHisName> Just ordered a raspberry pi B+.  Seeking usb dongle supported by linux for bluetooth 4.0.  Suggestions ?
<SamuraiAlba> No idea :(
<ChinnoDog> The raspberry pi was the only prize I wanted to win at fosscon.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-08-10
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> o
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-08-11
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-08-12
<rmg51> jMorning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
<WorkingTurkey> anyone looking for a starting out web dev position?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-08-13
<JonathanD> Morning!
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<WorkingTurkey> mornin
<ChinnoDog> Anyone know a way to intentionally make NFS report less free space than it would otherwise?
<ChinnoDog> hmm. I can use quotas but that looks complicated for such a simple problem.
<jthan> ChinnoDog: What filesystem is the actual data on?
<ChinnoDog> btrfs but that is only because it is my system. I can't assume it is any particular file system because it is part of a vagrant project.
<jthan> Well... nfs does not actually "report" the available space
<r00t^2> i think the base problem is you have these edge cases that you expect to be covered- why on earth would you want an NFS share to seem smaller than it is?
<r00t^2> if it's because you don't want people to use more than X amount, then yes- that's exactly what quotas are for
<ChinnoDog> No, it is a band-aid for a script that selects a directory to store its data.
<ChinnoDog> It selects the volume with the largest free space by default but that volume is the NFS mount and causes the software to break because it can't put its data there.
<r00t^2> bandaids aren't good. add exclusion/priority support in the script
<ChinnoDog> I can't. It isn't my script.
<ChinnoDog> Also, it is subject to updates so I can't modify it.
<jthan> pin it at the current version? Or don't allow the script / program calling it to even know your nfs share exists
<ChinnoDog> It is definitely a script shortcoming but nothing I can do anything about.
<r00t^2> then file a bug with the maintainer of the script
<ChinnoDog> Is there an easy way to deny permission to it to only one user?
<r00t^2> oh, sure
<ChinnoDog> Yes, that is a long term solution but not one that I can use right now.
<r00t^2> https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Storage_Administration_Guide/ch-acls.html
<r00t^2> or you can do it via standard octals and ownerships
<ChinnoDog> I can see how I can use additive permissions for it but not deny permissions
<jthan> make sure user:user is not a match to that using script
<jthan> and then set appropriate octals
<ChinnoDog> I need other users to be able to access it though. I'm not sure which ones. I will check and see if I can use additive permissions for just those users.
<jthan> then make sure they are in :group
<jthan> Folder "ubuntu" has ownership chinno:pa
<jthan> jthan and Chinno are in group pa
<jthan> bts is not
<ChinnoDog> I think you are missing what I am trying to say but it doesn't matter. I should be able to identify which users need access.
<jthan> You lost me, Chinno.
<ChinnoDog> I wanted to deny permission to a single user which linux/unix doesn't support. It only supports an additive permissions model.
<r00t^2> jthan: i was wrong, more than 5 seconds. btw.
<jthan> ChinnoDog: I think you can do it with acls
<ChinnoDog> I have never seen a subtractive linux ACL.
<r00t^2> setfacl -m user:USERNAME:---
<r00t^2> setfacl -m user:USERNAME:--- <file/directory/whatever>
<r00t^2> ~*ta-da*~
<r00t^2> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Access_Control_Lists
<r00t^2> while you're at it, you should probably grab a copy of http://www.amazon.com/UNIX-Linux-System-Administration-Handbook/dp/0131480057/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1439494862&sr=8-1&keywords=unix+and+linux+system+administration+handbook
<ChinnoDog> oh. The ACL is on top of the unix permissions. I didn't realize they weren't the same thing.
<ChinnoDog> That is more complexity than I need. I think I can solve it without it.
<jthan> Oh yeah - has to be installed but.. no real configuration and REALLY easy to use thereafter.
<r00t^2> jthan: it's actually usually installed by default
<r00t^2> but the fs needs to be *remounted* with support for them
<r00t^2> or enabled via tune2fs
<r00t^2> but yeah i mean.. you aren't really going to find something more simple than that.
<ChinnoDog> No umask on nfs :-(
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-08-14
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-08-15
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<pleia2> I'm giving a 16.04 presentation tonight at PLUG West
<waltman> yay
<pleia2> should be fun :)
<waltman> You know I've never seen Unity in action? I've never run an ubuntu desktop, and I've managed to miss all the PLUG talks about it.
<pleia2> unfortunately you also won't see it at this presentation, hahaha
<pleia2> I usually give the talk on my Ubuntu laptop, but I didn't bring it with me
<pleia2> so you get Xubuntu
<pleia2> my tablet will have Unity, it switches between the tablet version and desktop version of Unity 8 (Unity 7 is the default on desktops though)
 * pleia2 updates slides
<waltman> :(
<waltman> I'm not convinced there even IS a Unity!
<pleia2> lol
<waltman> I was working on my slides last night
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-08-16
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-08-17
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-08-18
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-08-19
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-08-20
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<peaches> good morning, I'm interested in attending fosscon today.
<peaches> find this channel through a blog post about
<peaches> s/find/found
<rmg51> #fosscon is a better channel for all things Fosscon
<rmg51> https://fosscon.us/
<rmg51> you can sign up there
<rmg51> it's free
<rmg51> and there should still be time
<teddy-dbear> time to shut down and head to Fosscon
<teddy-dbear> see you there
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-08-21
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-08-14
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-08-15
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-08-16
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critter and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-08-18
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Is there an agenda for FOSSCON yet? I can not find one yet.
<ChinnoDog> Pardon my repetitiveness. morning--
<waltman> You mean a schedule?
<ChinnoDog> yes
<pleia2> I don't think it's up yet, but the organizers are in #fosscon
<jedijf> still being tweaked
<jedijf> just come early for danish and muffins :-)
<pleia2> :d
<waltman> Will there be danish and muffins, or are we on our own?
<waltman> I didn't think you were allowed to bring in food.
<jedijf> cafe is closed
<jedijf> and there is a kitchen too....but computer conf not food network so grab and go
<jedijf> so yes there will be fosscon provided donuts, danish, and muffins
<jedijf> will gather coffee too!
<jedijf> waltman: unfortunately, no bagels because that is more drama (shmears etc)
<waltman> yay!
<pleia2> bagel drama
<waltman> They put a bagel place at 36th and Chestnut where the pizza place used to be.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-08-19
<teddy-dbear> \Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-08-20
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-08-13
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-08-14
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples,critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-08-15
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-08-16
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything esle
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-08-17
<swift110> hey
<InHisName> Good morning, early birds !
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples,critters and everything else
<InHisName> Hello, anyone not an echo cho cho cho cho cho cho ?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-08-18
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-08-19
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-08-12
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-08-13
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-08-14
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-08-15
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-08-16
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-08-17
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-08-18
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
